# A7V8X mit Barton?



## Lofwyr (3. Juli 2004)

Hoi,

wollt nach langer Zeit mir mal eine neue CPU zulegen. Mein Rechner läuft immer noch mit einem AMD 1,4 Ghz.
Habe eigentlich an einen Barton 2000+ gedacht, weil der mit seinem L2 cache und schnellerem FSB deutlich besser ist als mein Alter.
Aber jetzt hab ich gelesen das Barton nur nutzen kann ab Rev.1.4.  und einer Southbrige mit 333Mhz.
In dem Bericht  den ich gelesen habe ging es aber die ganze Zeit  um Barton 3000+.  Wie gesagt mein Rechner ist schon ein bissel älter, von daher hab ich bei MB Rev.1011(Southbrigde mit 333mhz ist da).
Heißt das  nun ich kann überhaupt kein Barton nutzen oder halt nur keinen der so hoch getaktet ist?
Wenn der Barton nicht geht was würdet ihr ansonsten empfehlen?

mfg


----------

